# H:Orks W:$$$



## Tenz Rackus (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am looking to offload my 40k Ork army. I am willing to sell everything as a whole or piece the lot out. The reason I am selling is to start into Warmachine/hordes with a few friends and I have a Legion army picked out I'd like to start. You can PM me with offers  I am willing to ship anywhere as long as buyer is pays for shipping. Also I would recommend adding insurance to shipping for international buyers. 


I have attached a few pics to show what I classify as tabletop standard. If you require more picks of the collection I can upload more.

3 Killa Kans (metal) - painted by previous owner
2 Big Meks with KFF - skin started and some metal on both
1 AOBR Warboss - painted to tabletop standard
2 Battlewagons - some red on both - one has a scratch built magnetized def rolla as well
2 Trukks - some red on both
8 Deffkoptas - most are just primed black
2 Lobbas - painted from previous owner
2 Kannons - painted from previous owner
3 Warbikers (1 PK) - painted to tabletop standard
1 Wazzdakka (Wip) 
1 Weirdboy - primed black
5 Kommandos (1 PK) - primed black
1 Snik Rot
1 Painboy - skin started
1 Grazkull Thraka - painted by previous owner
1 Big Mek with Shok Attack Gun - primed black
Around 100 Slugga boys - 20 boyz painted to tabletop standard, some primed, some started and some painted previously
30 Shoota Boyz - previously painted
15-20 AOBR nobz - some primed and some skin started
15 Lootas - some primed some still on sprue
6 Nobs with PK - 3 painted to tabletop standard
6-8 miscellaneous Nobs - not assembled
5-7 burna Boyz - some painted to tabletop standard some primed
1 Nob with Waaagh Banner - painted previously
4 Rokkit Boyz - 2 to table top standard
6-8 Big Shoota Boyz - mix of primed, tabletop
20 Gretchin (2 Runtherd) - primed green
10 Storm boyz (1pk) - primed black and pk is magnetized
1 latest Ork codex


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

How much are you looking for?


----------

